# first walk pictures



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

not from her first walk but the first where i've been able to split my attention enough to take some pictures of her!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,she's beautiful!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww she's Lovely.. Fab pictures 
Love the 5th one


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

aw what a beautiful girlie.


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

So sweet! A great day for a first walk too!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures.
Looks like you had a great walk.
I still can't get over the size of her paws


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

She is beautiful! How old is she now?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! so sweet!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Cuute! is she a R.ridgeback pup?  x


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

she turns 12 weeks today! Weighed her last week at 10.1kgs, will weigh again today or tomorrow to see what shes put on in a week. Yes shes a ridgeback pup!


----------



## jameskingama (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a lot of pictures of my dog. But I will surely loved to post it here soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

definately a Rhodesian Ridgeback and I've not seen one in such a stunning red since I last saw one in South Africa, it's wonderful to see them over here in the UK they are fabulous dogs 

Big, but soppy as anything


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Lovely pics of Zeva  Especially the last one where she has a great big grin


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

How Cute


----------

